
Hitting all the right marks: Acer Aspire S3 ultrabook review - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/reviews/2011/12/hitting-all-the-right-marks-acer-aspire-s3-ultrabook-review.ars
======
va_coder
Does it work well with Ubuntu?

